# Sleep - How much do you get? Need?



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Preferably I get 7 hours uninterupted and I feel great, but 6 hours is enough for me to still feel pretty good for the rest of the day, as long as it is exercise induced REM sleep.

I think the quality of sleep outweights the quatity. Both are important, but 6 hours of REM sleep is enough IMO.

I think 8 hours comes from the idea that most people will not exercise and therefore wake up or not get quality sleep.

I don't to die knowing I spent 1/3 of my life sleeping. 1/4 of it is enough.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

Usually I only sleep for 3 or 4 hours. Strangely enough, I barely feel sleepy some time after I wake up.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

If I get more than 8 I feel sleepy and tired.

If I get less than 8 but more than 2 or 3 I feel fine, perhaps even better than getting 7-8.


----------



## runnerveran (Dec 19, 2011)

I usually need seven to nine hours of sleep to be fully rested. Less than five hours and I'm a walking zombie.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

I can pop out of bed after 2 hours and function all day during emergencies (I've had to a few times before), but according to an FAA video, at least 8 hours of sleep is needed per night. My body tends to agree with the FAA sleep material. Most of the transport regulatory agencies recommend/enforce at least 8 hours of sleep.


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

5 to 6.

I wake up an hour early to exercise but I make up for it by taking a nap during my lunch break.


----------



## Son of Mercury (Aug 12, 2014)

I can get 4 straight hours of good sleep followed by 2 hours of light naps.

I would love to shoot for nine, but six is good enough.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

What is sleep?


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

I get like 9 hours most of the time. Sleep is great, the less time I have to spend awake the better.


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

I function on much too little sleep all the time, but I am prepared to sacrifice sleep for being awake.
I am a night person, so that makes it hard to get to bed at a reasonable hour.
I am also an introvert who gets very little alone time right now, which is another reason why I tend to stay up well past my bed time.

I do recognize that I get crankier, I focus less well, and I am less efficient when the closer I get to sleep deprivation, so I try to at least make sure that I don't reach (or stay at) that level. I'd say I get about 5-6 hrs a night and I do fall asleep very quickly, which I am grateful for. (The other night I slept 4 hrs due to a sick child and I stayed home from work the following day - I just didn't want to drive the kids to daycare on that little, poor quality sleep.)

I love naps, but I don't take nearly as many as I should.


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

8-10 hours. But then again, I go to sleep around 2am and end up waking up around noon, which leaves me 5-6 hours until I go to work, then I stay until 11-12am.

Probably not healthy and it does impact my eating habits... if I have any healthy ones.


----------



## ahem (Apr 21, 2015)

Usually I get about 5hrs of sleep which is good to function for a full day. 8hrs would be nice but that's just a dream


----------



## Jagdpanther (May 16, 2015)

In school time, I rarely get more than 7 hours. I sleep like... 5-7 hours, but I'm scared to get up during the night (especially for throwing up, even if there's no freaking reason... Emetophobia, fuck you), so I try to get as tired as possible so I will sleep like an anvil.
But when I'm on holidays/weekends, I get 8-9 hours. When I get more than 9 hours, it means that I'm really, REALLY tired.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Preferably 8/9, usually 6/7.


----------



## sicksadworlds (May 4, 2015)

I usually sleep for 8-10 hours a day, but that's because I usually have nothing better to do, 8 hours is enough for me.


----------



## Glassland (Apr 19, 2014)

I sleep a lot. Up to 10 hours, sometimes more. Less than 7h a night gets me stinging eyes and a fucked up sense of temperature (cold being colder, heat being hotter, shivering or sweating when it's actually normal temperature). Sucks to need so much sleep. Perhaps something in my body is disturbed, which doesn't let me get enough quality sleep, but I am eating healthy and doing sports.


----------



## Valty (Jun 1, 2015)

If I don't set an alarm, I will always sleep close to 10-11 hours. But I manage just fine with 7-8 hours.


----------



## 54-46 ThatsMyNumber (Mar 26, 2011)

7-8 hours a night, when I wake up I wake up, no snooze button, no sleeping in, I love to go to the gym and muscles are rebuilt during sleep cycles especially during rem sleep so I don't have a choice, otherwise I'm wasting time at the gym and money on supplements


----------



## Copper North (Mar 18, 2015)

On early shifts (5am-2pm), I'll get 2-3 hours of sleep in between tossing and turning (I can't wind down until 1am). :frustrating:

On the next day off, I'll sleep for 11 hours easily. :mellow:

If I was on a set schedule, 7 hours would probably be the average.
It's hard to sleep in too late in June when we have all of the extra daylight. :happy:


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

I take after my 93 year old uncle, who famously (in our family anyway) said, "Sleep is a disease." I actually don't subscribe to that extreme a position, but I have never slept much. In recent years I became ill due to sleep deprivation caused by chronic nerve pain in my face, head, and neck. I went to the sleep lab to be studied and they seemed only to want to diagnose sleep apnea, which I do not have. I was in the lab for 10 hours. I "slept" for 4 hours. And in those 4 hours, I woke up 44 times. I had a total REM, Stage 3 and Stage 4 sleep of 17 minutes after which I went home and told my wife that was the best night's sleep I'd had in years. 

I spent thousands of $$$ on pillows trying to find something that would allow me to remain asleep and not wake up more than ten times an hour. Finally last fall, I found a two pillow system that is like a pita bread, with a smaller pillow that zips inside a hollowed out pillow. It didn't work that way but when I tried just stacking them, I slept 4 hours straight and woke up in the same position I fell asleep in. And I have been sleeping much better since then. I still don't usually get more than 6 hours sleep but the quality is so much better now. My depression and cognitive decline, which had me on the verge of being declared disabled had steadily improved since then. I am now able to work again and deal with shit that used to send me over the edge into the abyss of despair. 

I still am a nocturnal person and I have trouble going to sleep at a scheduled time. For a while I was actually afraid to go to bed because I dreaded the pain that was going to wake me up over and over again. Sleep was a nightmare in which I did not dream. Now, I think I get a reasonable amount of good quality sleep but sometimes old habits are hard to break. I did an all nighter last week on a work night just because I wanted to be awake and alone.

I never sleep when the sun is up.


----------



## Hao (Apr 20, 2016)

*Less than I'd like. Around 6.

My ideal would be between 8 and 10.*


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

6 hours
9 if up with my babe half the night 
8 is Ideal


----------



## Arts69 (May 21, 2016)

If talking about "need" then 5 hours at night and 2 hours nap at afternoon is doable.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

6 on average - I can do just fine with 4-5 hours of sleep . I'm almost always energetic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

I naturally wake up after about 8 (assuming I don't wake up at any point in between) but don't always get 8. When I was younger I needed like 10 lol. But I dunno if that's because I was younger or because I was taking anti-depressant medications for anxiety. I mean through high school age and early college, I still felt groggy after 8. So I'm thinking at that point it was a side effect and not because I was growing a lot or whatever.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

Need about 9. Get around 7. Falling asleep at 4 in the morning doesn't help matters.


----------



## inverity (Feb 16, 2016)

I usually get about 6-7, but I need more like 9. I feel most refreshed after 8 hours.


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

I can work off of 6, but I try to get 7-8.
That said, due to my issues, I'm always tired, so my sleep pattern is FUBAR lmao


----------



## jade09 (May 5, 2016)

I need at least 10 hours... I could sleep for more than 12 hours easily. I can take an hour nap and can still sleep for 10 hours right after haha


----------



## Nightmaker81 (Aug 17, 2013)

I make sleep a priority. I sleep 8 hours a night unless its an absolute must to miss it. I used to be one of those people that approached sleep like "hell yeah 5-6 hours a night I can do that, I'm not weak" and I used those extra 2-3 hours for other things. However I think most people, me included really underestimate the effects of sleep deprivation: 
Sorry, You Probably Can't Sleep Just 6 Hours A Night

Yeah it's a huffpost article but it cites actual published papers. After I started regularly sleeping well I noticed a lot of good things. Particularly with my mental health, my anxiety levels went way down, I worked much more efficiently and I got sick less. 

Yeah I was probably as energetic as I was with 5-6 hours, but the difference was that I was erratic. I don't really know how to describe it, but I wasn't calm and my thoughts were much more racing. After sleeping a lot more, I have the same amount of energy, but I think in a much healthier mental state


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

I usually get: 4-12 Hours, leaning on the lower side during the week, and the higher side during the weekend.

I usually need: ~7 Hours.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I am by nature not an energetic person, so I need my 8 hours or so, at least to function properly at work, which is a "customer service representative" (aka a _cashier _at a gas station), and all of those people tucker me out. #introvertproblems


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

I cannot function at all without 8 hours of sleep. 9 hours is ideal though.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

For adults, at least within the range of 7 to 10 hours would be enough.


----------



## Amine (Feb 23, 2014)

I need to get 8 pretty consistently or I don't function as well. If I go 1 night with less than that, I'll be okay for that day, but I will have to catch up the next night or it will come back to haunt me. It builds up. Ideally I would really get about 9, maybe 9.5 hours a day. However, I truly wish I didn't have to sleep so much. I wish I was one of the people who only need like 4 or 5 hours.


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

Doing 8 or 9. Can go all night without sleep in a pinch. Three is an operational minimum. Six is all I need. I'm retired and don't use an alarm clock. Every day is a holiday.


----------



## NAC (Nov 16, 2015)

I aim for a little more than 8 hours. If I somehow end up getting less than 7 hours, I take a nap of like 30+ minutes throughout the day. I value quality sleep time, while I dislike to just slumber or lay in bed half awake for hours.


----------



## Solar Wizard (Jun 21, 2016)

I've experimented with different amounts of sleep and I need 7 hours at least. I get 8 hours sometimes if I'm tired or haven't gotten my usual 7 hours nights before. I also try not to mess my sleep pattern.


----------



## longo (Jun 28, 2016)

8 hours but I end up sleeping less time due to external factors. Sleep debt adds up and I have to doze a bit during the day.


----------



## Clayfighter (Jun 21, 2016)

I can function with 0 hours of sleep, and then simply 8 hours the following day. No coffee or anything needed.

I really prefer to have a good 6-7 hours of sleep though. That is when im most happy.


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

7-8 hours is good for me. I can't usually sleep more than 8 hours anyway... maybe 9 if I truly was exhausted and needed to catch up. Longest I can remember sleeping recently was maybe 10 hours after having the flu and having to travel internationally. So yeah, I typically wake up naturally after 7.5-8 hours anyway.

Fortunately, I typically get enough sleep. I figure that's because I work from home. If I went to bed late I can sleep right until 8:45 am if I have meeting scheduled at 9 am for instance. Not having to commute and put myself together all at once for a day at the office removes a TON of stress from my life and let's me sleep quite a bit.


----------



## septic tank (Jul 21, 2013)

6 hours is ideal for me, if I get more sleep than that I risk feeling groggy for the rest of the day.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I usually sleep between 7-9 hours. I feel like I need around 22-23 hours


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

9 ideal but lol the last time I ever got that. Can get by well enough with 7, 8. Can get by with less also, but that is definitely not ideal.

I get--depends on the day, but definitely not enough. XD


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

Lately I sleep 6 hours a day because I wake up too early and can't get asleep again. I'm half-a-vegetable!


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

I can do fine with 5-6. 8 is beautiful, 3 is walking zombie.


----------

